
Kīlauea volcano eruption fosters algae bloom in North Pacific Ocean - curtis
https://news.usc.edu/160393/kilauea-eruption-algae-bloom-north-pacific-ocean/
======
opwieurposiu
Pumping nutrient rich water from the deep ocean to the surface is one proposed
way of increasing ocean productivity to repair fish stocks and sequester
carbon.

This volcano has provided a natural demonstration of this effect.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ocean_fertilization](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ocean_fertilization)

~~~
LorenPechtel
Fish, yes, but it doesn't help with global warming. The problem is that while
you sequester a lot of carbon you end up converting some of the carbon from
CO2 to CH4--and that's a much stronger greenhouse gas.

~~~
twic
Could you by any chance point me towards any solid quantitative studies of
that? The Wikipedia page mentions it in passing, but the reference is pretty
unsatisfying:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ocean_fertilization](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ocean_fertilization)

------
catwind7
very interesting! could someone explain why the hot water would lead to deep,
cold water being brought to the surface? I thought hot water is less dense
than cold water. Wouldn't it just sit on the surface for a long time?

Or is there just such a large amount of this extremely hot water that the
mixing overtime generates movement across the board?

~~~
alikim
I think it's that, as the lava sinks to the ocean floor, it warms the colder,
nutrient rich water at depth and causes it to rise.

~~~
pvaldes
Exactly this. Warm water is less dense than cold water and "floats" over it.
The volcano has created a temporary nursery for fishes basically.

